# How Our First Baby Changed Our Relationship



## Smokestestack (6 mo ago)

"How familiar it is to me!
I can hardly believe that there are people whose lives have not changed since the birth of a child. It's either a trick, or the child is surrounded by nannies and relatives from the very first days. With the birth of my firstborn, I immediately realized that I could not cope with my feelings and feelings by myself, so I turned to specialists for help. Here it is counsellinginmelbourne.com.au.
I want to save not only my appearance but also my mental health. I saw how difficult it was for my mother, my sister, and me, how she was torn between work, school, and family (which, by the way, fell apart). My sister hired a nanny right away, but because of this, she often quarreled with her mother-in-law. Well, I decided to take care of myself mentally first. I think that only a healthy mom can create a healthy atmosphere for her daughter. I hope that every girl understands that."


----------



## dragonmamma (6 mo ago)

my first changed our relationship 

we where both 16 years old so it was a scary time 
plus our son was in hospital for a long time so we really didnt have a good start to the relationship but we have been together for 16 years now and we have another on the way 

we try to have 1 date night a week but if our son is too ill or to challenging for my parent to look after we rarely make 1 date night a month 
we do alway make sure we talk about things other than our son we tend to call that our date night but my son is 15 years old we wouldnt change a thing


----------

